
Scheme R7RS-Large WG2 Red Edition Ballot Responses - qwertyuiop924
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1io_6ReAd6GIS-O0etWuJXo3a4XbrORIYxsx-wC5xo84/pubhtml?gid=1109649774&single=true
======
gus_massa
HN autokills most of the URL shorteners. Remember to submit the original URL.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the submission URL.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Yeah... I tried to submit the original URL. It... Didn't work. But that may
have been user error.

